# Η πολιτική, η γλώσσα, η Λεξιλογία, το 2014



## nickel (Jan 1, 2014)

Καλημέρα, καλή χρονιά

Καθώς ξεκινά το 2014 οι επιφυλακτικοί θα πουν ότι μπορούν να προβλέψουν κυρίως δυσκολίες. Δεν ξέρουμε αν η χρονιά θα κυλήσει χωρίς μεγάλες ανατροπές: οι εκλογές στη μέση της χρονιάς δεν ξέρουμε τι θα σημάνουν. Οι ψηφοφορίες στη Βουλή για νέα δύσκολα νομοσχέδια δεν ξέρουμε αν θα κάνουν κι άλλους βουλευτές να αναζητήσουν τη θαλπωρή της αβεβαιότητας. Αυτή η αβεβαιότητα για όλα (βεβαιότητα, κατά τον Φραγκλίνο, υπάρχει μόνο για το θάνατο και τους φόρους — και από τα δύο ο θάνατος ανήκει στο αόριστο μέλλον, θα πρόσθετα), αυτή η αβεβαιότητα κόβει την όρεξη για αισιοδοξία, για κοινές προσπάθειες, για επενδύσεις. Ας βάζουμε μικρούς στόχους —ατομικούς ή μικρών κοινοτήτων— και ας δουλεύουμε γι’ αυτούς. Με πείσμα, με λογική, με ισορροπίες, έτσι που θα θέλαμε να δρουν οι κυβερνήσεις. Όταν πιάνουμε γρήγορα μικρούς στόχους, παίρνουμε δύναμη για παραπέρα, αισιοδοξία για το αύριο.

Εδώ μέσα μας ενδιαφέρει και η γλώσσα. Δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα αυτή: πορεύεται με απίστευτη άνεση ανάμεσα στις τεράστιες προκλήσεις του καιρού μας, με δημοκρατικότητα που δεν βρίσκεις πουθενά αλλού, χωρίς τους περιορισμούς και τα καπελώματα άλλων καιρών. Ας θυμόμαστε ότι η επιστήμη της γλωσσολογίας, οι γραμματικές και τα λεξικά έχουν προορισμό κυρίως να περιγράφουν αυτή την πορεία και όχι να τη ρυθμίζουν. Εμείς, ας είμαστε καλοί και προσεκτικοί παρατηρητές: να παρακολουθούμε αυτή την πορεία και να την περιγράφουμε σωστά. Οι ρυθμιστικές μας προσπάθειες ας περιορίζονται στα πρακτικά: ποιες τακτοποιήσεις της γλώσσας και ποιες επιλογές είναι οι καλύτερες λύσεις στις σχέσεις του συγγραφέα ή του μεταφραστή με τον επιμελητή και το αναγνωστικό κοινό.

Τόσο στην πολιτική όσο και στη γλώσσα η αναζήτηση της κοινής λογικής καταντά συχνά ίδια με την αναζήτηση του άγιου δισκοπότηρου. Ας δείχνουμε εδώ ότι ούτε ακατόρθωτη είναι ούτε καν τόσο δύσκολη. Ας το δείχνουμε με συζητήσεις και καταθέσεις απόψεων πολιτισμένες, μετρημένες, με απόλυτο σεβασμό στη διαφορετικότητα του άλλου, με συνεχή διάθεση να μειώσουμε την επιθετικότητα και την ειρωνεία, με περισσότερη προσπάθεια να κατανοήσουμε τη θέση του συνομιλητή μας. Συνθέτοντας την κουλτούρα που μπορεί να λείπει στον περίγυρό μας: την κουλτούρα του συγκερασμού, του μοιράσματος, της αλληλεγγύης, της λογικής, της προσπάθειας για μέτρο και καλλιέπεια, του σεβασμού προς τον άλλο και προς την ίδια τη δική μας δημόσια παρουσία.

Η Λεξιλογία δεν είναι ιστότοπος ενός, δεν είναι δουλειά ενός. Είναι φόρουμ μεταφραστών (αλλά όχι μόνο μεταφραστών). Είναι φόρουμ μιας μικρής παρέας, με γερό πυρήνα και πολλούς κομήτες και διάττοντες αστέρες. Δεν είναι «το φόρουμ _των_ μεταφραστών», αλλά θέλουμε να υπάρχουν όλο και περισσότερες προσωπικές πρωτοβουλίες, καταθέσεις ατομικής εργασίας ή προβληματισμού, προτάσεις για βελτίωση, αξιοποίηση της δυναμικής της παρέας, θετική συμβολή στο βασικό σκεπτικό αυτού του τόπου: ότι ανήκει σε μια παρέα μεταφραστών που μπορούν να αλλάζουν για να βρίσκονται πάντα εδώ και μαζί με αυτούς να βρίσκεται πάντα εδώ η Λεξιλογία και ό,τι έχετε καταθέσει στις σελίδες της.

Με αυτές τις γρήγορες σκέψεις που ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας, καλωσορίζω το 2014 με αισιοδοξία για τη παρέα μας, για τη χώρα μας, για τον άνθρωπο. Την αισιοδοξία που μπορεί να έχει όποιος μπορεί να κοιτάξει στο χώρο και το χρόνο πιο πέρα από τα στραβά κι ανάποδα που τον περιτριγυρίζουν. Την αισιοδοξία που είναι απαραίτητη για να δημιουργήσουμε.

Ό,τι το καλύτερο, λοιπόν.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 1, 2014)

Spoiler



Sorry, little guy. You should have known better... :devil:


----------



## pidyo (Jan 1, 2014)

Καλή χρονιά εύχομαι σε όλους με υγεία και αγάπη. Τα άλλα αν είναι να έρθουν θα έρθουν.


----------



## sarant (Jan 1, 2014)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους και στη Λεξιλογία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2014)

Καλή χρονιά, χρόνια πολλά στους Βασίληδες και τις Βασιλικούλες!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 1, 2014)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους, δημιουργική και ευχάριστη!


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 1, 2014)

Αφού συνυπογράψω κι εγώ τις σκέψεις του Νίκελ, να ευχηθώ σε όλους υγεία και ευτυχία για το 2014!


----------



## SBE (Jan 1, 2014)

Kαλή χρονιά. 
Ελπίζω το 2014 να είναι τόσο καλό όσο και το 2013*- και καλύτερο. 

*Για μένα ήταν πολύ καλό, οπότε...


----------



## daeman (Jan 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα, καλή χρονιά
> ...
> Με αυτές τις γρήγορες σκέψεις που ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας, καλωσορίζω το 2014 με αισιοδοξία για την παρέα μας, για τη χώρα μας, για τον άνθρωπο. Την αισιοδοξία που μπορεί να έχει όποιος μπορεί να κοιτάξει στο χώρο και το χρόνο πιο πέρα από τα στραβά κι ανάποδα που τον περιτριγυρίζουν. Την αισιοδοξία που είναι απαραίτητη για να δημιουργήσουμε.
> 
> Ό,τι το καλύτερο, λοιπόν.



Dig that crazy Santa Claus - Brian Setzer Orchestra






Jingle Jangle
Dig that crazy Santa Claus with his red suit on :up:
Dig that walk, that crazy talk, man, oh man, he’s really gone
Dig that crazy Santa Claus, with his bag of toys

Drags his sack through a chimney stack
All the little hepcats jump for joy
So, cool it, Rudolph, cool it!
With your nose aglow
Tell those groovy reindeer
When Santa starts to blow, GO! GO!

Dig that crazy Santa Claus, well I do believe
He will bring some crazy toys, you better be good next Christmas Eve
Jump!

Dig That Crazy Santa Claus, yeah!


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 2, 2014)

> Ας το δείχνουμε με συζητήσεις και καταθέσεις απόψεων πολιτισμένες, μετρημένες, *με απόλυτο σεβασμό στη διαφορετικότητα του άλλου*, με συνεχή διάθεση να μειώσουμε την επιθετικότητα και την ειρωνεία, *με περισσότερη προσπάθεια να κατανοήσουμε τη θέση του συνομιλητή μας*. Συνθέτοντας την κουλτούρα που μπορεί να λείπει στον περίγυρό μας: την κουλτούρα του συγκερασμού, του μοιράσματος, της αλληλεγγύης, της λογικής, της προσπάθειας για μέτρο και καλλιέπεια, του σεβασμού προς τον άλλο και προς την ίδια τη δική μας δημόσια παρουσία.



Εύχομαι και από δω Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους και ελπίζω αυτή η παράγραφος να διέπει τις όποιες συζητήσεις στη Λεξιλογία. Και για να προλάβω τις κακές γλώσσες... ναι, το λέω εγώ που παρεκτράπηκα κάποιες φορές το 2013 (και θέλω να το αφήσω πίσω μου από αυτή την άποψη), αλλά και κάποιες άλλες φορές ένιωσα αντικείμενο στοχοποίησης του γερού "πυρήνα" της Λεξιλογίας. ;) 

Πολλές δημιουργίες και σπουδαίες συζητήσεις, εύχομαι σε όλους! :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> κάποιες άλλες φορές ένιωσα αντικείμενο στοχοποίησης του γερού "πυρήνα" της Λεξιλογίας. ;)











Τώρα, μη φανταστείς ότι ξυπνά το πρωί ο πυρήνας της Λεξιλογίας και λέει «Ποιον θα στοχοποιήσουμε σήμερα, ποιον;». Θέλω να πω ότι σπάνια δρα ο πυρήνας ως πυρήνας και κατά κανόνα δεν στοχοποιεί.

Αλλά ας μην το συζητήσουμε άλλο εδώ. Όταν θα ξανασυμβεί, βάλε φωνές: «Με στοχοποιεί ο πυρήνας!» :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2014)

Ως ο τεκμηριωμένα κακός του πυρήνα (έχω στοιχεία, δεν λέω τέτοια πράγματα στον αέρα), πρέπει να ευχαριστήσω τον Άζι για την εικόνα συνοχής και οργανωμένης δράσης που επιδαψιλεύει στον προαναφερθέντα πυρήνα. Νομίζω ότι θα φανεί ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη μελλοντικά στις μυστικές συνεδριάσεις 33ου βαθμού του πυρήνα, όπου πλέον η *προεδρεύουσα *(oh, yes!) θα μπορεί να επαναφέρει τις ατακτούσες και τους ατακτούντες στην τάξη με την προτροπή: «Ρε, σεις! Σοβαρευτείτε! Συνεκτικά και οργανωμένα, είπαμε!» ;)

Καλή χρονιά, Άζι! :)



> Με συγκερασμό, μοίρασμα, αλληλεγγύη, λογική, προσπάθεια για μέτρο και καλλιέπεια, σεβασμό προς τον άλλο και προς την ίδια τη δική μας δημόσια παρουσία.


----------



## daeman (Jan 2, 2014)

...
α. Αφού είσαι Αιγόκερως, βρε Άζι, και ο πυρήνας στοχοποιεί μόνο Ταύρους, κι απ' αυτούς μόνο όσους περνάνε τη Λεξιλογία για υαλοπωλείο.







β. Εγώ τώρα, που δεν θυμάμαι να σ' έχω στοχοποιήσει εδώ μέσα, να χαρώ ή να λυπηθώ που εμμέσως δεν με συμπεριέλαβες στον «γερό πυρήνα»;

Κάτσε να τσαντιστώ πρώτα (because, although I prefer staying on the edges, sometimes I'm edgy and rotten to the core —μια που κάνουμε και πρωτοχρονιάτικη αυτοκριτική, εντάξει, σύντροφοι; ):





και μετά, αντί για στοχοποίηση, να πιάσω την αγαπημένη μου ασχολία —που ξέρω ότι είναι και δική σου, με άλλο τρόπο— τη στιχοποίηση:

Sitting Targets - Peter Hammill & the K Group






We can talk about it in the car
we can talk about it with the drive
Keep your eyes on the road up ahead
(don't forget what we said about)
staying alive
...
Keep your eyes on the road up ahead
while I try to forget what's been going wrong
(what's been going on...)
...
We can talk about it in the car
surely we can talk about it some other time
...
I'll be thinking about it, not so far to drive
Sitting targets in the car
I've been thinking it over, it's
not so far, not so far
not too far to drive

When we're willing to make
the effort, willing to take
that small step 
(a giant leap, no less)
to go the extra mile
and meet the "other side"

γ. Άντε, ας τ' αφήσουμε τώρα αυτά κι ας κάνουμε όλοι ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούμε για να 'ναι καλή η χρονιά! 

Και καταπράσινη! :devil:





Τώρα θα δεις τι θα πει «στοχοποίηση», όταν εύχεσαι «καταπράσινη χρονιά» καταμεσής σε μια γαβροφωλιά. :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2014)

Παρακαλώ! Υπάρχει άπειρος σεβασμός στις μικρές μειονότητες, ακόμη και στις πιο ασήμαντες, είτε εκπροσωπούνται άμεσα στον σκληρό πυρήνα, είτε όχι!


----------



## daeman (Jan 2, 2014)

...
Ορίστε, είδες, Άζι; 

Έγινα και «μειονότητα» τώρα και μάλιστα «ασήμαντη». «Μειονότητα» να πεις κάναν άλλο, ρε! 
Εμένα μ' αρέσει η «μειοψηφία». :laugh: 

Ωχ, φαίνεται πως ανοίγω τους ασκούς του Αιόλου (όσους ήθελε είχε, θεός των ανέμων ήταν, δεν θα την έβγαζε με ένα ασκί μόνο και δεν θα ήταν συνετό να είχε όλα του τ' αβγά σ' ένα καλάθι, 'ντάξ'; ).

Έτσι μπράβο, Δόκτορα, αν είναι να τσακωθούμε, να πιάσουμε κάνα θέμα σοβαρό, ποδοσφαιρικό, όχι υπογλώσσιο. ;)


----------



## Themis (Jan 2, 2014)

Υποπτεύομαι ότι σε κάποια φάση συντελέσθηκε εκπυρήνωση του Δαεμάνου λόγω υπερβαζέλωσης.


----------



## daeman (Jan 2, 2014)

...
Θωθτά τα λεθ, Θέμη. Ναι, με κθεδόντιαθαν πλώτα ατοί οι κακοί του πυλήνα (πάνω που είχα βγάλει το πλώτο μου δοντάκι, οι κακούλγοι) και μετά πλοθπάθηθαν να με εκπαλαθυλώθουν, να με εκπυληνώθουν. Αλλά μαθάει το κελαθφόλο κατθικάκι ταλαμά; Κι αν μαθήθει, φτύνει τα κουκούτθια και τον εκπυληνώνει.






Κι όλα ατά για λίγη βαδελίνη. Πού φτάθαμε, κύλιοι!

Παλότι δεν υπελβαδελώθηκα εγώ, ατοί υπελγαβλώθηκαν. Εγώ, έτθι κι αλλιώθ, με τον Όφι είμαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2014)

Μη φοβού, Δαεμάν! Σύντομα θα προστρέξουν οι φιλοτρίφυλλες δυνάμεις να σε συντρέξουν!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 3, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά και ευτυχισμένα σε όλους, καλή χρονιά, με υγεία, ευτυχία και πολλή πολλή αγάπη! 



daeman said:


> Ωχ, φαίνεται πως ανοίγω τους ασκούς του Αιόλου (όσους ήθελε είχε, θεός των ανέμων ήταν, δεν θα την έβγαζε με ένα ασκί μόνο και δεν θα ήταν συνετό να είχε όλα του τ' αβγά σ' ένα καλάθι, 'ντάξ'; ).



Ορίστε, ορίστε, ερχόμουν φορτσάτη και ορεξάτη να του την πω για τους ασκούς κι αυτός με πρόλαβε! 

Όσο για τη βαζελοσυζήτηση, τι να πούμε κι εμείς που πέσαμε στην Γ' εθνική, ε;


----------



## daeman (Jan 3, 2014)

daeman said:


> Τώρα θα δεις τι θα πει «στοχοποίηση», όταν εύχεσαι «καταπράσινη χρονιά» καταμεσής σε μια γαβροφωλιά. :twit:








When you walk through a storm
hold your head up high... :laugh:

Φιτιλιές και πυροτεχνήματα. Σκάσε και σκάβε, σκάουζα. Το λάκκο σου.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 3, 2014)

> ναι, το λέω εγώ που παρεκτράπηκα κάποιες φορές το 2013 (*και θέλω να το αφήσω πίσω μου από αυτή την άποψη*)



Δόκτορα και λοιπές "πυρηνικές" και ερυθρές δυνάμεις... :lol:

Είπα το παραπάνω πρώτος. Το αυτό επιθυμώ και δι' υμάς το 2014. Για τις λογο-μαχίες (ταιριαστές στη Λεξιλογία εδώ που τα λέμε) χρειάζονται πάντα δύο, εκτός και αν είσαι δισχιδής προσωπικότητα... :twit:

Και για να τρολάρω λίγο, μια και πιάσαμε τις αποχρώσεις: Φοβού τον καταπράσινο Ζέλικο στο ΣΕΦ! Αλλά και αυτός να μην κάνει τη δουλειά, την πρόλαβε ο πράσινος ΚΑΟΔ... χοχοχο


----------



## daeman (Jan 3, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> ... Για τις λογο-μαχίες (ταιριαστές στη Λεξιλογία εδώ που τα λέμε) χρειάζονται πάντα δύο, εκτός και αν είσαι δισχιδής προσωπικότητα... :twit:







:devil:



​


----------

